
What if I started a company that creates MVP for startups? - frostbytes
I&#x27;m talking about 1000 - 1500$ barebone minimal viable products for university student level startups, I know many people who can get the funding for such a small budget, but I&#x27;m also willing to build them a beautiful application that mainly investors can look at and say &quot;wow&quot;. On top of the 1500$ maybe I could get a small contract for extended work once the startup gets more funding, if I multiply this by 10-15 startups each at 1000 - 1500$ basic mvp applications, and also be an investor on all of them, the chances of 1 getting some serious funding could result in a 6-12 month contract of work.<p>I can reach out to every single incubator around the big cities like Toronto, Ottawa, Hamilton and build a beautiful portfolio of work, which can translate into being hired by bigger companies. All I need is a team of 2-3 developers who can build other MVPs while I build also..<p>what do you guys think?
======
brudgers
University students have disposable time. They do not have disposable income.
Sophisticated investors will look at the potential of a team more so than the
aesthetics of the demo. So here's how I see it.

Selling $1500 worth of services takes approximately the same effort as selling
$5000 worth of services. It takes slightly less effort than selling $10,000
worth of services.

The overhead of a $1500 job is proportionally much higher than the overhead of
$10,000 job. The expectations of $1500 job are proportionally higher. And
inexperienced clients and young people are the most likely to try not to pay
and to not understand negotiation and rarely come in with a win-win approach.

The key to having long term consulting contracts is to have _good_ clients who
are in the habit of paying consultants for long term work. Because such
clients do not have to be educated on the benefits and costs.

Good luck.

------
jetti
You're just describing a consulting company that targets low income clients.
It would be a hard sell because the market is limited and in order to stay in
business you need either more customers or charge more. This wouldn't be bad
as a part time gig but I imagine it would be hard to run as a full time
business.

Edit: You are going to compete with those who can also develop that are in the
start up scene as well as those on upwork. Taking equity would also make it a
harder sell and limit your market even further. Nobody is going to want to
hire you to make their product if you are already invested in their
competitor.

